# Indiana Jones 5: Disney bestätigt Verschiebung auf 2021



## AndreLinken (11. Juli 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Indiana Jones 5: Disney bestätigt Verschiebung auf 2021* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Indiana Jones 5: Disney bestätigt Verschiebung auf 2021*


----------



## Exar-K (11. Juli 2018)

Vielleicht warten sie noch ein paar Monate und bringen den Film dann pünktlich zum 80. Geburtstag von Harrison Ford heraus.


----------



## Wynn (11. Juli 2018)

Hoffentlich lebt Harrison Ford noch so lang


----------



## TAOO (11. Juli 2018)

Wynn schrieb:


> Hoffentlich lebt Harrison Ford noch so lang



Denke schon,dem gehts gut,glaub ma.Aber es könnte möglich sein,das'Indiana Jones im 5 Teil,sterben wird......


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Juli 2018)

TAOO schrieb:


> Denke schon,dem gehts gut,glaub ma.Aber es könnte möglich sein,das'Indiana Jones im 5 Teil,sterben wird......


Der Indiana Jones den ich kenne und liebe ist bereits mit Teil 4 gestorben.


----------



## TAOO (12. Juli 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Der Indiana Jones den ich kenne und liebe ist bereits mit Teil 4 gestorben.



HI....ICH versteh nicht,was ihr alle mit eurem Teil 4 ewig habt.Auch einige meiner Kollegen,sind deiner Meinung,und wenn das Thema aufkommt,bin ICH immer der,der dagegen hält.Also'ICH fand den,4 Teil garnicht so schlecht.Vieleicht liegt es aber auch daran,das ICH das Thema mit den Außerirdischen,Klasse fand,obwohl man vieleicht das mit den Aliens hätte besser verpacken können,als wie mit den Kristallschädeln.Besser wäre'Roswell oder dergleichen gewesen.Naja,mir gefiel er jedenfalls.So hat jeder seine eigene Meinung,und das ist auch gut so.Schöne Grüße


----------



## McDrake (12. Juli 2018)

TAOO schrieb:


> HI....ICH versteh nicht,was ihr alle mit eurem Teil 4 ewig habt.Auch einige meiner Kollegen,sind deiner Meinung,und wenn das Thema aufkommt,bin ICH immer der,der dagegen hält.Also'ICH fand den,4 Teil garnicht so schlecht.Vieleicht liegt es aber auch daran,das ICH das Thema mit den Außerirdischen,Klasse fand,obwohl man vieleicht das mit den Aliens hätte besser verpacken können,als wie mit den Kristallschädeln.Besser wäre'Roswell oder dergleichen gewesen.Naja,mir gefiel er jedenfalls.So hat jeder seine eigene Meinung,und das ist auch gut so.Schöne Grüße


Komplett Offtopic: Ist Dein "ICH" eine Autokorrektur, oder wie muss ich mir das vorgestellen?


----------



## HanFred (12. Juli 2018)

Die Aliens sah ich auch weniger als das grosse Problem des Films, den Plot mit dem Sohn halte ich allerdings für komplett  überflüssig und einige langgezogene Actionszenen hatte man nach dem Film fast schon wieder vergessen.


----------



## TAOO (12. Juli 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Komplett Offtopic: Ist Dein "ICH" eine Autokorrektur, oder wie muss ich mir das vorgestellen?



Moin!!!!Vorgestellen brauauchste es nicht    Ist nur ne angewohnheit von miCH...Viel spaß noch


----------

